# 2012 Costume Contest Trophies



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are the costume contest trophies I made for my party this year. Hopefully the attachment works! 

Frankenstein is Funniest Costume
2 Skeletons is Best Couple Costume
Gargoyle is Most Original Costume
Barbie bust is Sexiest Costume
Grim Reaper is Scariest Costume
Big skeleton trophy in back center is Best Costume (overall)
Goblet trophy is for Most Creative Food...not a costume, I know 

My party is THIS SATURDAY!!!!! (Uf...there is SOO much yet to do!!!)


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice! I love the gargoyle the most!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

I love them!!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Really great looking trophies!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Love the Barbie bride of Frankenstein!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

oh, those are great!! Love them


----------

